# Old restoration that I did for my Wife's family.



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

She's an old one, but a solid one. And in-laws are happy that it no longer justs sits in the lonely corner of the garage. 

It looks like a two-stage, from the side, but is actually a single stage. The electric start was added about 15-20 years ago, according to the family. 

I did a total tear-down and rebuild. The bearings on the opposite side of the case for the auger drive, were the most difficult to acquire. 

It now fire's with the first pull. 

Mod #. 310 230A 

Engine- HS50 67174(C or 0) I've done my best to figure that one out, as neglect got the best of that.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks great! Keep the old stuff chugging along.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

All that work and you put the wheels on backwards.

Just teasing you, looks great.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> All that work and you put the wheels on backwards.
> 
> Just teasing you, looks great.


First thing I noticed. 
Nice job on the restoration..
What brand is it? It's a real nice looking machine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> First thing I noticed.
> Nice job on the restoration..
> What brand is it? It's a real nice looking machine.


Looks like an MTD Snow-Flite to me.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice work, was it painted also


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> All that work and you put the wheels on backwards.
> 
> Just teasing you, looks great.


Hah, yeah, but I had some folks over my shoulder supervising, thinking they knew better.... What's that saying, happy wife, happy life.



micah68kj said:


> First thing I noticed.
> Nice job on the restoration..
> What brand is it? It's a real nice looking machine.





Shryp said:


> Looks like an MTD Snow-Flite to me.


Yep, it's a MTD Snowflite



69ariens said:


> looks great.





detdrbuzzard said:


> nice work, was it painted also


Well, partly. The powers that be nixed my ideas of totally respraying it. I was ables to paint the auger housing, auger and chute. The paint is not a perfect match, it's a Cub Yellow, but it's as close as I could find. And the interior of the auger housing, I had intended to paint it yellow as well, but the "powers that be" thought differently. I honestly think it was painted with some sort of undercoating.

After this experience, I will definitely bring any project to my shop, so that other hands and opinions can remain out of it. Inlaws..........


----------

